# Top Games for OS X?



## untz (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello there,

I just bought an brand new aluminum 24" iMac...

Was having a hard time finding a list of games which are made for OS X.

Apple's web site seems to only advertise shareware games. And http://www.ign.com doesn't mention OS X!

Question(s):

(1) What are the *BEST* FPS games available for OS X?

(2) What are the *BEST* RPG games available on OS X?

(3) What is the *BEST* joystick / gamepad available for OS X?

(4) Is there a popular web site for gamers dedicated to OS X games?

Many, many thanks!


----------



## Qion (Aug 16, 2007)

[subjective]

1. Quake 4, Unreal Tournament 2004/07

2. WoW, X2

3. X-Plane

4. Plenty of them. 

[/subjective]


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 16, 2007)

aspyr is probably the biggest publisher/porter of mac games.  here's an indication of the mac game market

http://www.aspyr.com/product/search?title=&x=22&y=12&title_menu=&platform=1&genre=&esrb=


----------



## Timotheos (Aug 16, 2007)

If you like baseball check out www.smallball.com.

Pretty much everyone that plays it has been addicted for years and its free


----------



## mw84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Football Manager 2007 is one of my favourites, also eagerly awaiting some big game releases on the Mac. Aside from the big ones from EA there's going to be a new Starcraft, Unreal Tournament 3 and Gears of War.


----------



## PGTips (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.insidemacgames.com
http://www.macgamefiles.com

These are sites that are dedicated to Mac gaming. It's no surprise that you don't come across any mention of Mac games on IGN. They're too busy covering Xbox 360, PS3 and Wii news to really bother about the Mac. I find that their PC coverage is pretty lacking these days too compared to their console news.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 21, 2007)

I found 36 titles when I searched "games" at the online Apple store: 

www.apple.com/store

Also try www.macmall.com
www.zones.com
www.macconnection.com

If you have an Apple Store near you, check it out. They have lots of software.

And if you have a CompUSA near you, stop by for instant gratification. But watch out, CompUSA is sleazy. 

Doug


----------



## ora (Aug 22, 2007)

Get battlefield 2142 when it comes out for mac - its an amazing game, online though rather than single player. Great squad-based play - let me know if you do as i know some good servers.

Also, with one of those machines for gaming consider getting bootcamp and windows. Much as a i love my mac - for gaming it still lags some way behind PCs on the big blockbuster games (macs are great for small games though).


----------



## Spiritusindomit (Jan 21, 2008)

ora said:


> Get battlefield 2142 when it comes out for mac - its an amazing game, online though rather than single player. Great squad-based play - let me know if you do as i know some good servers.
> 
> Also, with one of those machines for gaming consider getting bootcamp and windows. Much as a i love my mac - for gaming it still lags some way behind PCs on the big blockbuster games (macs are great for small games though).



+1 on all.

Or just build a small windows box for games and not burden the mac with uneccessary tasks.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 22, 2008)

Also worth bookmarking: http://www.apple.com/games/ - I still can't understand why Apple make this section of their site so tucked away and hidden!

_(1) What are the *BEST* FPS games available for OS X?_
Unreal Tournament is still my favourite. Quake and Doom series are great too. 

_(2) What are the *BEST* RPG games available on OS X?_
I don't play them much these days, but World of Warcraft is pretty much dominating in the MMORPG arena at the moment. There are plenty of others to look at though.


----------



## CrazyEnd (May 17, 2008)

You may try out www.apple.com/games
not the best site, but you can get some info


----------



## Gogi (May 28, 2008)

The Sims
Need for speed


----------



## risu (Aug 10, 2008)

A great old-school online rpg is found here:
Wyvern

You should stay away from playing an archer or mage though, unless you have a keypad plugged in.
Edit: Download the pure java/linux version, NOT the mac version. It will work.


----------



## macgamer (Nov 22, 2009)

My Mac Games -  this site is dedicated to Mac gaming. It offers downloadable games for Mac OS X (usually under 100 Mb).


----------



## rodneybolton (Nov 23, 2009)

try www.apple.com/store.. you will find good choices there for a good money...


----------



## jcarter (Feb 24, 2010)

I havent been able to find a good flight simulator for Mac. My husband's friend uses PCs and is always talking to him about what fun those are, the guy is a retired pilot. If anyone here knows a good flight sim game for Mac, please let me know. I dont care how much it costs.
Thank you,
Jane


----------



## Emilyroggers (May 15, 2010)

untz said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I just bought an brand new aluminum 24" iMac...
> 
> ...



X2, wow are best Rpg games for mac whereas X-Plane is best joystick / gamepad available for OS X. You can also play other games on mac like action games which include Cake Mania, Nanny Mania and adventure games like Sprouts Adventure.


----------



## ex2bot (May 15, 2010)

X-Plane is an excellent flight sim for the Mac. Very accurate flight model, too. It's also available for the iPhone / iPod touch. There's an iPad version as well.


----------



## ex2bot (May 15, 2010)

By the way, if you haven't heard, Valve's Steam service is available for the Mac now. One of their well-known games, Portal, is free for a limited time. 

Note: This may be U.S. only, I don't know.


----------



## bestseoservices (Aug 24, 2010)

PGTips said:


> http://www.insidemacgames.com
> http://www.macgamefiles.com
> 
> These are sites that are dedicated to Mac gaming. It's no surprise that you don't come across any mention of Mac games on IGN. They're too busy covering Xbox 360, PS3 and Wii news to really bother about the Mac. I find that their PC coverage is pretty lacking these days too compared to their console news.



very good i like it
__________________


----------



## James cuck (Oct 16, 2010)

There's still much to expect from the Mac games market.
Click the link: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/


----------



## verjesh1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have two best new game site where we can play and get entertainment and enjoyment In which first is " Racing Kid Games Online " and second is " play cricket games Online " both are really good site for games.


----------

